# Moto Bike frame and Fork I.D.



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

I've had this frame for about 20 years. Thought it might be Indian, but would like some opinions.

Thanks


----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

More pictures.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 28, 2015)

it is a Indian.


----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone have split crank bottom bracket parts? Possibly pictures of the assembly?


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice!!! If you get tired of storing that crusty old frame you just let me know. I will take it off your hands.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2015)

frampton said:


> Thanks Dave.




A Westfield Built Indian.


----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Catfish.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool, looks like the seat cluster is drop forged as well. Pinned in place before brazing.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 28, 2015)

i think I have a couple chain tensioners for this bike


----------



## frampton (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you. I have a few more parts for this bike and I am pretty sure I have chain tensioners.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 28, 2015)

frampton said:


> Cool, looks like the seat cluster is drop forged as well. Pinned in place before brazing.




A commonly used process on late 1800's & early 1900's model frames


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 30, 2015)

you have a circa 1922 +/- years model.you could paint it red with white head darts or all red with gold fine pin stripes.Westfield built.


----------



## frampton (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures Wavey Davey.


----------

